# Need help on how to remove case from Dell 2350



## rbthntr64 (May 26, 2007)

I would like to add a drive to my Dell 2350 pc I just bought and cant seem to figure out how to open the case. It is riveted up oneside and across the top.
I am thinking that the front comes off but dont want to break anything. ANy help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Unscrew the thumbscrew on the back. Then slide the J-lock on the back away from the power supply while sliding the cover off the back of the unit. It is easier if you set the tower on it's side to do this, with the side that the screw and J-lock are on facing up.


----------



## PCG342 (Jun 3, 2007)

Right. As PanamaGal said, the J-lock [or whatever you wanna call it, I usually just say "That thing on the side"] needs to be released after you remove the thumbscrew, and it SHOULD slide right out, but I've actually seen and heard of similar Dell models where the side was jammed. My advice then: Don't pry it, and do NOT use WD-40! [oh, man, that's a great story... :wink:]


----------

